# [MOD]Any phone, any ROM: Wi-Fi only mode (disable cell radio)



## jellybellys

Well I was experimenting around, and here it is. A flashable zip that makes your cell phone not a cell phone. Great for turning an old phone into a media player or something.

What it does:
Removes unnecessary apps (Messaging.apk, Phone.apk, TelephonyProvider.apk, Mms.apk, TelocationProvider.apk)
Completely turns off cell radio on bootup
Installs the radiooptions binary in case your ROM does not include it
Prevents emergency calls and 911 calls (good for giving your kids your old phone to play with)
How to install:

MAKE A NANDROID!

Flash zip

Reboot

...

Profit?
Download:
v2 (5/15/12):
View attachment jellybellys-mod-wifionly-2.zip

Old Versions:
v1 (137 Downloads): http://jellybeangame...-wifionly-1.zip

If you yike it, click LIKE!
On the other hand, if you don yike it, reply below and I can help you


----------



## havens1515

Might try this on my Droid 2. Thanks!


----------



## moosc

So this work in a droidX?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## giveen

I'll have to give it a try.
Compatible with what versions of Android?


----------



## rickerbilly

Perfect for the little kids and the old phones


----------



## jellybellys

This should work on any phone, any rom, any android version.


----------



## MonsterMatt

Does this permanently disable the cell radios or do we flash it everytime everytime we flash a new ROM?


----------



## jellybellys

MonsterMatt said:


> Does this permanently disable the cell radios or do we flash it everytime everytime we flash a new ROM?


Flash it every time you flash a new rom


----------



## jellybellys

How's it been working for everyone? Any feedback?


----------



## 1quickshortbus

I need to update my daughters EVO 4G that she uses as a media player, I will be tryingn this when I do.


----------



## dsManning

Thanks. Worked perfectly for me desktop clock/music player OG Droid.


----------



## Hellboy

So this disable emergency calling? Always afraid my son will hit that button.

When i can buy my son another phone to be his ipod touch basically. I will surely be installing this on the phone. Would it also increase battery life on a phone not on a plan to begin with?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Hellboy said:


> So this disable emergency calling? Always afraid my son will hit that button.
> 
> When i can buy my son another phone to be his ipod touch basically. I will surely be installing this on the phone. Would it also increase battery life on a phone not on a plan to begin with?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yes. This completely turns off all cellular communications, so you can't make emergency calls.
And as far as battery life goes, even if you don't have a plan, the phone would be still searching for a tower to connect to if you have the radio on, and it eats the battery. Installing this mod turns off the radio, so it saves a ton of battery life.


----------



## buxtahuda

You are wonderful! Lol, I've seen this question brought up so many times and here you have a perfect, flashable answer. Kudos man, I may try this for the heck of it on my own phone we'll see, I've linked some members at XDA over here who were looking to do just this so hopefully we can get you some more feedback.

I know I could look at your zip and everything, but I'm no dev so it'll be a million times easier to ask: how do you go about removing the phone apk and everything without causing process FC's and such? Any way to get a more detailed explanation of what all goes on with this thing?


----------



## jellybellys

buxtahuda said:


> You are wonderful! Lol, I've seen this question brought up so many times and here you have a perfect, flashable answer. Kudos man, I may try this for the heck of it on my own phone we'll see, I've linked some members at XDA over here who were looking to do just this so hopefully we can get you some more feedback.
> 
> I know I could look at your zip and everything, but I'm no dev so it'll be a million times easier to ask: how do you go about removing the phone apk and everything without causing process FC's and such? Any way to get a more detailed explanation of what all goes on with this thing?


In the zip file, open up META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script in a text editor. That's how it removes the apk's and stuff.


----------



## Brandroid

Is this different than turning on airplane mode and then turning on wifi?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Brandroid said:


> Is this different than turning on airplane mode and then turning on wifi?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes, it gets rid of unnecessary apps too, and you don't have to worry about turning on wifi on every boot.


----------



## buxtahuda

jellybellys said:


> Yes, it gets rid of unnecessary apps too, and you don't have to worry about turning on wifi on every boot.


Or emergency calls, none of that nonsense









*EDIT:

Ok, I installed it on my DesireZ running a CM7 "AOSP" ROM, and upon first reboot received a message about the mms process FC'ing. Upon subsequent reboots I did not get the message, so it did work out fine. However, a poster over at XDA is having a couple of processes FC on a MIUI build. I don't know if it's persistent across reboots yet, poster won't be back home until after the weekend, but I thought it strange that he would have more issue than I and so I just wanted to go on and post.

I'll be back as soon as I've either been able to replicate his problem exactly or he's posted back.

**EDIT:

Ok, on MIUI.us after applying the zip, the mms app force closes every reboot. Also doesn't look like the phone, mms, or contacts apps have even been touched. I'll go delving into the ROM and your zip, see if I can't notice what's up.

***EDIT:

On this ROM at least, it's Mms.apk as opposed to Messaging.apk. I don't see a Phone.apk, but the dialer is still present. What about TelocationProvider.apk, any idea what significance that has to the system? No need to worry about it?


----------



## buxtahuda

Answered my own question haha, the telocation provider apk apparently helps emergency personnel locate where your device is located.

Do I have your permission to make any changes I see fit to your file and to redistribute it? All credit to you of course, I'll just be copy/pasting and renaming: I don't even know Java yet


----------



## moosc

What is wrong with the way it is? Works fine.


buxtahuda said:


> Answered my own question haha, the telocation provider apk apparently helps emergency personnel locate where your device is located.
> 
> Do I have your permission to make any changes I see fit to your file and to redistribute it? All credit to you of course, I'll just be copy/pasting and renaming: I don't even know Java yet


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## buxtahuda

moosc said:


> What is wrong with the way it is? Works fine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Not for MIUI.us. Really the only problem is Messaging.apk is actually Mms.apk on MIUI, so his OG file wasn't removing the messaging app. I also added two lines to also remove TelocationProvider.apk because I don't see why you'd need emergency personnel to locate you when you're not even connecting to cellular networks.

Also, removing the Phone.apk does not actually remove the system's dialer. Not a big deal, but I'm looking in to how to get rid of it. May just have to not remove it and freeze it with Titanium Backup instead.

*EDIT:

Here is my modified file for MIUI. Thanks so much jellybellys, both for the great zip and the information of how these flashable zips work.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o8zs933gjmxiq6l/jellybellys-mod-wifionly-MIUI.zip


----------



## probbiethe1

I know this says any "phone" but I just wanted to share this. I tried flashing this to both my Nook Color running cm7 and my Nook Tablet running cm7 and sadly it didnt work.

Before you ask why I would want to flash this to a tablet here is the answer. The port of cm7 was originally for a phone so even though the tablets dont have cell service the annoying apps and phone settings still appear.


----------



## jellybellys

Released an updated version with support for all roms, including MIUI now. Check the OP for the download.
@probbiethe1: What went wrong?


----------



## probbiethe1

jellybellys said:


> Released an updated version with support for all roms, including MIUI now. Check the OP for the download.
> @probbiethe1: What went wrong?


Nothing went wrong, in clockworkmod it says install complete but then when I reboot it everything is still including the apps


----------



## jellybellys

probbiethe1 said:


> Nothing went wrong, in clockworkmod it says install complete but then when I reboot it everything is still including the apps


Don't really have any nook devices to be testing on, so your best bet might be to manually remove them using Root Explorer or something (I think you may be able to remove them in titanium backup too... not sure)


----------



## buxtahuda

probbiethe1 said:


> Nothing went wrong, in clockworkmod it says install complete but then when I reboot it everything is still including the apps


Check the /system/app directory and see if maybe the apk's don't have different/strange names. I would think CM7 would be the same across the board though, unless whoever developed your ROM did not go the stock route.

Seems that the stock launcher of MIUI is to blame for the app not completely vanishing, I think modifying the framework would then be the only way to get this to work exactly right.


----------



## probbiethe1

buxtahuda said:


> Check the /system/app directory and see if maybe the apk's don't have different/strange names. I would think CM7 would be the same across the board though, unless whoever developed your ROM did not go the stock route.
> 
> Seems that the stock launcher of MIUI is to blame for the app not completely vanishing, I think modifying the framework would then be the only way to get this to work exactly right.


Thanks for the tips I will have to try them out and see what I come up with


----------



## jellybellys

Any more feedback on this? Seems like it's working great for everyone so far.


----------



## SoCoolCurt

I've been looking for something like this for a while. My only reservation would be, how do I go about undoing this if need be?

I've been using my old Galaxy S with a 64GB card as my main PMP since my Zune died and have been using the app "Network" to disable the radio. The issue is I have to redo this at every boot and if I forget, the battery life is shortened significantly since it's looking for a signal it's not able to find. This looks like it will resolve that issue but this device is also my backup phone should anything happen to my GNex. Hopefully I never have to undo it, but how easy is it to undo it if necessary?


----------



## Hellboy

Easy as flashing another Rom on to it. Or a backup. It changes nothing permanent on the phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoCoolCurt

well i'd probably rather not have to reflash to undo it but i went ahead and flashed it anyway. after thinking about it, this is really only removing some system apps, so in theory i should be able to find them again online to reinstall with root explorer or something if needed.


----------



## jellybellys

Hellboy said:


> Easy as flashing another Rom on to it. Or a backup. It changes nothing permanent on the phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Some roms don't format /system while flashing. In order to go about undoing it, you would have to format /system, then reflash your current or a different rom.


----------



## MissionImprobable

An interesting Mod some of you might be interested in for your phones as well. Decided to post here instead of starting a new thread as jellybellys' mod is perfect for this.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1481967
.
This mod allow you to run any deactivated phone as a handset as long as you're on wifi. I'm sure someone will find it useful.


----------



## jellybellys

MissionImprobable said:


> An interesting Mod some of you might be interested in for your phones as well. Decided to post here instead of starting a new thread as jellybellys' mod is perfect for this.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1481967
> .
> This mod allow you to run any deactivated phone as a handset as long as you're on wifi. I'm sure someone will find it useful.


Good info. Nice if you want to turn your old phone into a voip home phone


----------



## buxtahuda

MissionImprobable said:


> An interesting Mod some of you might be interested in for your phones as well. Decided to post here instead of starting a new thread as jellybellys' mod is perfect for this.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1481967
> .
> This mod allow you to run any deactivated phone as a handset as long as you're on wifi. I'm sure someone will find it useful.


For this to work out you'd have to actually not remove the Phone.apk wouldn't you? I'm still looking for a way to actually eradicate the phone/dialer app from MIUI, have been pretty unsuccessful so far. But I also haven't tried too hard lol, not enough time in the day.


----------



## MissionImprobable

buxtahuda said:


> For this to work out you'd have to actually not remove the Phone.apk wouldn't you? I'm still looking for a way to actually eradicate the phone/dialer app from MIUI, have been pretty unsuccessful so far. But I also haven't tried too hard lol, not enough time in the day.


Yeah, you'd still need the phone apk, but you could simply adapt jellybelly's zip to not get rid of that or re-install it yourself just for this purpose. No biggie.


----------



## speedyleion

I had to create an account just to thank jellybellys for this, I had a phone that the cell was causing random reboots so this is just the thing to be able to use the phone as a pmp.

works great on my old HTC aria.

Thanks


----------



## jellybellys

speedyleion said:


> I had to create an account just to thank jellybellys for this, I had a phone that the cell was causing random reboots so this is just the thing to be able to use the phone as a pmp.
> 
> works great on my old HTC aria.
> 
> Thanks


Glad to hear I helped and thank you for the feedback


----------



## cray0n

I flashed rom on my Galaxy S. I don't see anything changed. How do I know cellular comm disabled? Any visual indication?


----------



## jellybellys

cray0n said:


> I flashed rom on my Galaxy S. I don't see anything changed. How do I know cellular comm disabled? Any visual indication?


Do you have service? It should show no service like in the picture below:


----------



## cray0n

unfortunately, it still shows bars as "in-service"


----------



## jellybellys

cray0n said:


> unfortunately, it still shows bars as "in-service"


open up a terminal (either a terminal emulator or through adb shell) and type:


Code:


<br />
su<br />
radiooptions 1<br />

and see if you still have service.


----------



## cray0n

I get "radiooptions: not found"


----------



## jellybellys

ensure that the radiooptions binary is located at /system/bin/, if it is not, the zip did not flash properly.


----------



## cray0n

unfortunately, radiooptions binary is not there at /system/bin even though your rom said install completed.
any other ideas? would I get better chances if I upgrade to Gingerbread? frankly speaking I don't care what version
of Android OS on my phone, as long as I can disable cell radio - it's the ultimate goal. maybe you can recommend
custom rom?


----------



## jellybellys

cray0n said:


> unfortunately, radiooptions binary is not there at /system/bin even though your rom said install completed.
> any other ideas? would I get better chances if I upgrade to Gingerbread? frankly speaking I don't care what version
> of Android OS on my phone, as long as I can disable cell radio - it's the ultimate goal. maybe you can recommend
> custom rom?


I am not a galaxy S owner, so I can't quite recommend a rom, but there are many choices here: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/273-i9000-development/
If you are still running stock froyo, that may cause issues for the radiooptions binary. Try a CM7 build or an ICS build.


----------



## aaronDroid80

cray0n said:


> unfortunately, radiooptions binary is not there at /system/bin even though your rom said install completed.
> any other ideas? would I get better chances if I upgrade to Gingerbread? frankly speaking I don't care what version
> of Android OS on my phone, as long as I can disable cell radio - it's the ultimate goal. maybe you can recommend
> custom rom?


You may have to mount /system in CWM before you flash the mod. We have to do that on the Charge for most of our add-ons.

EDIT: I just took a look at the update script, and I think I see what the trouble is. the location of busybox in the script is /sbin and may not be the same location on your phone (on my Charge, busybox is installed to /xbin). determine where you have busybox installed, and then modify the path in the update script, and it should work (jellybellys, please correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## jellybellys

aaronDroid80 said:


> You may have to mount /system in CWM before you flash the mod. We have to do that on the Charge for most of our add-ons.


As long as busybox is installed (it is in CWM by default) the system partition should be mounted for you:


Code:


<br />
show_progress(1, 15);<br />
ui_print("Wifi Only Mode");<br />
ui_print("For any rom, any device");<br />
ui_print("Mod developed by Jellybellys");<br />
ui_print(" ");<br />
ui_print("Mounting system...");<br />
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "mount", "/system");<br />
show_progress(2, 15);<br />
ui_print("Installing radio off mod...");<br />
package_extract_dir("system", "/system");<br />
show_progress(3, 15);<br />
ui_print("Removing unneeded apps...");<br />
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/system/app/Messaging.apk");<br />
show_progress(4, 15);<br />
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/system/app/Phone.apk");<br />
show_progress(5, 15);<br />
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/system/app/TelephonyProvider.apk");<br />
show_progress(6, 15);<br />
ui_print("Unmounting system...");<br />
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "umount", "/system");<br />
show_progress(7, 15);<br />
ui_print("Installation complete!");<br />
show_progress(15, 15);<br />


----------



## popularbelief420

""JUST A HEADS UP FOR THE MOTOROLA PHOTON CROWD ""
I wanted to turn my locked motorola photon into a media device but unfortunately this zip FC'd like crazy. the bad part is that on locked photons you have to boot the device to bootstrap recovery. with a PHONE.apk FC every second I can't I have to go back and flash multiple SBF's bc I can't get into my recovery and flash my backup.


----------



## bigsupersquid

hey.
thanks for this!
any chance of the source code for your radiooptions?

regardless of that, someone wanted to use this on a ported ROM for the lg vm670 (optimus v.)
it worked on one rom but not another, so I looked at it for him.
the ported rom had renamed the telephony apks.
I changed the updater-script to match, and posted it for him on android central here.
if you mind, I'll remove it.

Thanks again for your work!

/edit/ I was told the modified zip still wouldn't work on the ROM he wanted to use, so I removed it as superfluous.
But this is nice work regardless of that!


----------



## thmdg

Hi,I tried this on my galaxy sgh-t959v,rooted,also used basic with a twist through sgs kernal flasher.I downloaded the updated version of your rom and installed as suggested,everything was installed with no errors then rebooted.The only thing different I notice is the signal bars are gone and replaced with the no symbol.I still have all the useless apps,phone symbol and dial pad,as well as the no sim card screen.I am newer than new to this so I suspect I made an error somewhere.Hoping the op is still roaming around here somewhere,if you could help me out with some suggestions I would be grateful as this is all quite fun and frustrating at the same time.Phone came with Gingerbread vuvkj6,firmware 2.3.6,thanks.


----------



## oldhack

Hello All,

I have a seven year old daughter and my old HTC Eris running Android v 2.1.
I am VERY new to this phone modifying business, but finally managed to root the phone and install this mod. It worked just great, turned off the phone radio, WiFi maintained. The problem is that I wanted to use the bluetooth to broadcast to a bluetooth speaker so she could play her music in her room. I could always use an old fashioned wire ...
I have restored from backup so the bluetooth is working now, but so is the phone radio. 
Are there ways to keep bluetooth, but disable the phone?

Thanks


----------



## trvbone

Works brilliantly on my OG Galaxy S (UsCellular Mesmerize). Thanks so much!

SGS3


----------



## ripdoozer

So, do I need root to flash this? Or can I flash through stock recovery on OG Droid?


----------



## bornx

You can't flash mods on stock recovery I don't think... I'm pretty sure you have to have a custom recovery like CWM or TWRP


----------



## Mefna

oldhack said:


> Hello All,
> 
> ... The problem is that I wanted to use the bluetooth ...
> I have restored from backup so the bluetooth is working now, but so is the phone radio.
> Are there ways to keep bluetooth, but disable the phone?
> 
> Thanks


First I wanna say thanks to jellybellys for this, I've been thinking about searching for some like this for days now, and Google delivered.

Second, I too, wanna mantain bluetooth, I use a bluetootooth earphone (a S9) cause the wired ones tend to hang, trap me and/or eject the phone from my pocket in the gym. And my 1 year old grips on them when on my lap or riding the bicicle.

So, thanks for your time and work, and let us know if you can/would modify it to let Bluetooth working


----------



## jco23

this work on my Samsung Droid Charge - thanks!

my only concern is that even though I turned off mobile data, I still get a pop-up after each reboot that I need to connect to mobile data. just don't want my son to accidentally his "connect", and then drain the battery in 6 minutes while the phone tries to think it is searching for a 4G signal.


----------



## ibarcares

Ola,

This work in my HTC sensation XL hboot 28.6666 s-off

Rom RUNNYMEDE_ICS_35_S_HTC_Europe_2.31.401.2_Radio_20.70.30.0832U_3831.16.00.16_M_release_258303

CWM ICS-CWRecovery-unlimitedIO.

Thanks.


----------



## oldscool

I've used this patch on the Sensation, Droid Incredible and Droid RAZR with various CM 10.X ROMS. It's an excellent way to extend battery and repurpose phones as mini-tablets or iPod touch alternatives.

However, it does not appear to work with Android 4.4 Kit Kat based ROMs like CM 11. I just get an endless loop of error messages that say something like "Unfortunately phone has stopped." Are there any chances we might see a new version that will work with Kit Kat or is the patch only intended for Jelly Bean ROMs?


----------



## kofal

The phone app and other apks' have changed in 4.4 KitKat, and becase of that, the zip no longer works. I have made a modified version of the zip that is flashable in the same way, it works on 4.4 only (as far as i know).

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ppc89q40rgnw9yb/wifionlymod.zip

credit still goes to jellybellys for the original script.


----------



## oneders65

I am trying to get this to work with a verizon note 2. Has android 4.3 and no luck. Can you help?



kofal said:


> The phone app and other apks' have changed in 4.4 KitKat, and becase of that, the zip no longer works. I have made a modified version of the zip that is flashable in the same way, it works on 4.4 only (as far as i know).
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ppc89q40rgnw9yb/wifionlymod.zip
> 
> credit still goes to jellybellys for the original script.


----------



## Antman1

jellybellys said:


> Well I was experimenting around, and here it is. A flashable zip that makes your cell phone not a cell phone. Great for turning an old phone into a media player or something.
> 
> What it does:
> 
> 
> Removes unnecessary apps (Messaging.apk, Phone.apk, TelephonyProvider.apk, Mms.apk, TelocationProvider.apk)
> Completely turns off cell radio on bootup
> Installs the radiooptions binary in case your ROM does not include it
> Prevents emergency calls and 911 calls (good for giving your kids your old phone to play with)
> How to install:
> 
> MAKE A NANDROID!
> 
> Flash zip
> 
> Reboot
> 
> ...
> 
> Profit?
> Download:
> v2 (5/15/12):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybellys-mod-wifionly-2.zip
> Old Versions:
> v1 (137 Downloads): http://jellybeangame...-wifionly-1.zip
> 
> If you yike it, click LIKE!
> On the other hand, if you don yike it, reply below and I can help you


I wanted to let you know that this worked PERFECTLY on my LG Optimus Dynamic model: LGL38C. I have it rooted with CWM and removed apps like maps and other junk from Stock Rom and then had to make sure airplane mode was enabled and was worried it would get disabled and Emergency mode would be working. This is awesome. You are tha man. Thank you a lot.


----------



## Just Hangin

I was able to install this just fine and it did disable the cell radio, but it also seemed to interfere with GPS, I couldnt get a GPS signal after the mod and had to revert back. I'd also like wifi and the fm radio to work, so the airplane mode trick wont do -- the fm radio wont run in airplane mode.

is there any sort of tool for 4.4 that lets me select exactly which radios i want on and off?

thanks,

jh


----------



## Davide

Thanks for the mod 

I tried flashing the zip you provided on my "Samsung Galaxy Fame gt-s6810p", but the flashing software throws something like "failed package signature verification" and aborts. The flashing software is the default one which came from the factory. The SD card is new and branded, so I'd exclude data corruption. I tried downloading and writing the zip on the SD card twice.

On the other side, I'm solely interested in the radiooptions binary bundled in your package so, as a workaround, I copied that file under the phone's /system/bin via ADB shell. My phone didn't have this binary by default. My real problem is that, when I execute "radiooptions 1" from an SSH console after the phone has already booted, the radio signal icon on the status bar temporarily turns into a "no signal" symbol, but then, after a few seconds, the icon turns back to normal, that is, into a signal strength bar, so the effect of radiooptions is only temporary.

Any idea?


----------



## cheejhai

You are wonderful! Lol, I've seen this question brought up so many times and here you have a perfect, flashable answer. Kudos man, I may try this for the heck of it on my own phone we'll see, I've linked some members at XDA over here who were looking to do just this so hopefully we can get you some more feedback. 
mobdro 2022


----------

